# 60" Mower Deck



## MarkSC (2 mo ago)

I have a 1993 JD 670 4WD that came with a 60" PTO mower deck that I removed right after purchasing the tractor. I have all of the draft arms etc. and would like to find out what series tractors this will fit as I'm going to list it for sale. It's in great shape. I have a zero turn that I mow with so the deck is just taking up space and I would like it gone. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

MarkSC said:


> I have a 1993 JD 670 4WD that came with a 60" PTO mower deck that I removed right after purchasing the tractor. I have all of the draft arms etc. and would like to find out what series tractors this will fit as I'm going to list it for sale. It's in great shape. I have a zero turn that I mow with so the deck is just taking up space and I would like it gone. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


Weingartz implies that it fits the 670, 770 and the 790





ARIMain - WEINGARTZ


John Deere Parts Lookup -John Deere-60-IN Mid-Mount Rotary Mower (For 670, 770 & 790 Compact Utility Tractors) -PC2265




www.weingartz.com


----------



## MarkSC (2 mo ago)

Awesome thanks pogobill!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

MarkSC said:


> Awesome thanks pogobill!


I hope Weingartz is right about that!


----------

